# Londrina - The Brazilian "Little London"



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*LONDRINA* is a city in Paraná state, southern Brazil. The city was founded by the *British* in *1929* (incorporation/emancipation 1934), in the middle of the Tropical Atlantic Forest (_Mata Atlântica_) and that's why the name (_Londrina_ means "Londoner" in Portuguese).

Despite the British beggining, today the city is mainly *Italian*, with big *German*, *Portuguese*, *Spaniard* and *Arab* communities. But the Japanese are special: they are *25,000* in the city, which makes *Londrina one of the biggest Japanese cities in the world outside Japan*, along with São Paulo (the biggest), New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seattle and Vancouver. There are also smaller Dutch, Ukrainian, Polish, Czech, Hungarian, Chinese, Argentinian, British and Jewish communities as well.

The agrobusiness has an important role in the city's economy. *Paraná state*, despite comprising only *2% of Brazilian area*, produces *25% of the food*.

Some *quick facts*:

*Population (2009):*
Municipality: 510,707
Metro Area: 766,682

*Area:*
Municipality: 1,650 km²
Metro Area: 4,285 km²

*GDP nominal (2006):*
Municipality: US$ 4,292,653,000.00
Metro Area: US$ 6,372,097,000.00

*Elevation:* 615 m

*Climate:*
*Year*
Max.avg.: 27.3°C
Min.avg.: 16.0°C
Precipitation: 1,588 mm

*January*
Max.avg.: 29.6°C
Min.avg.: 19.6°C
Precipitation: 211.4 mm

*July*
Max.avg.: 22.5°C
Min.avg.: 11.5°C
Precipitation: 65.0 mm

*Ethnic Composition (2000 Census):*
White: 74.2% (mainly Italian, but also, Portuguese, German and Spaniard)
Mixed: 18.4% (Mixed White, Amerindian and Black)
Asian: 3.5% (Japanese)
Black: 3.4%

*HDI (2006)*: 0.857 (Brazil: 0.807)

Londrina's place in the world:
1.


2.


That's the Londrina Central Quadrilateral (about 3km E-W to 2km N-S). That was the designed approved in London for Londrina in 1929:
3.


Skyline from South:
4.


5.


From Southwest:
6.


The West part of the skyline as seen from South:
7.


8.


From air (from North and West):
9.


10.


Londrina's mosaic:
11.


That's Londrina's booming district, called Gleba Palhano. That's in South side of the lake (opposite to Downtown):
12.


13.


14.


More skylines (from West, 15 and 16 and from the South, 17, 18 and 19):
15.


16.


17.


18.


19.


Downtown: Cathedral, Old Train Station, Bus Station (Oscar Niemeyer project) and Japanese Immigrant Square:
20.


21.


22.


23.


24.


25.


26.


27.


Londrina's red soil. That's explain why people from different parts of the world moved in:
28.


29.


Londrina from a plane:
30.


Some random buildings:
31.


32.


33.


34.


35.


36.


37.


38.


39.


40.


41.


42.


43.


44.


45.


46.


47.


McDonald's
48.


Londrina's Airport (520.000 passengers/2008) and Catuaí Shopping, 82,000 m² (930,000 sq ft) GLA (Gross Leseable Area), the biggest shopping mall in southern Brasil and the 7th in the country.
49.


50.


51.



---------------------------------------------------------------------


*The Italian Londrina*

By far, the Italians are the biggest immigrant community in Londrina, being individually the biggest ethnic/cultural gropu of the city. Italian consulate in Londrina estimates that 35% of people in North Paraná state could apply to the Italian citizenship. We are talking about 1,000,000 Italians in northern Paraná state only. Despite the big number, besides the surnames of the _londrinenses_, and some cultural habits, the Italians didn't leave physical signs of their presence, that's why no photos in that topic. 


*The German Londrina*

A huge wave of German immigrants arrived in the Londrina area, since the first slling of landing by the British. Part of the legacy can be found on the places name like: "Warta", a rural district of Londrina, settled inicially by Poles (Warta was named after a river in Poland) and Czech in 1932, and after settled by Germans; "Heimtal", former-rural disctrict, now incorporated in Londrina urban area; Cambé (97,329 people, 10 km west of Londrina), until 1942 called "Nova Dantzig", and change your name because the Second World War; and finally "Rolândia" (56,352 people, 20 km west of Londrina), name came from the warrior _Roland_ (germanic mythology). Rolândia organizes one of the biggest Oktoberfest in Brazil and hold a German consulate.

Schoenstatt Sanctuary, with its typical tyrolean style chapel, inside a Catholic convent and school. Once a month they delivery a mass in German.
52.


Warta:
53.


54.


55.


Rolândia:
56.


57.


58.


59.



*The Japanese Londrina*

As I mentioned in the beggining of the thread, Londrina has one of the biggest Japanese communities of the whole world, together with São Paulo (biggest), New York, Los Angeles and San Francisco. Tomi Nakagawa Square inaugurated in 2008, celebrating the IMIN 100 (100 years of Japanese immigration to Brazil), with the presence of the Crown Prince of Japan, Naruhito:
60.


61.


62.


63.



*The Arabian Londrina*

Londrina has also one sizeable Arab community, mostly Lebanese. The majority are Catholic, but there is also a small Muslim community. Mosque King Fassal:
64.


65.

_Flickr by Gilberto Abelha_


*The British Londrina*

As I said in the begging, few British stayed in the area, and that's why the current British community are very small.

However I found one very interesting photo taken in the 30's, with teh British tennis court. Today, that's the place of the Londrina's Public Library. Note the Atlantic Subtropical Rainforest around:

66.


Public phone nearby Lake Igapó II
67.

_Flickr by Miamalu_

68.

_Flickr by Miamalu_


*The Portuguese and the Spanish Londrina*

Like I said in the beggining of the thread, Portuguese and Spanish have a strong presence in Londrina area. However, in the same way as Italians, they didn't leave physical signs, just some cultural habits, restaurants, etc. Londrina has also Portuguese and Spanish consulates. 

The author of this thread is also part of both communities. I have 4 Portuguese great grandparents by father side and one Spanish grandfather and one Portuguese grandmother by my mother's side. 

Ah, I almost forgot about "Portuguesa Londrinense", the second most important football team of Londrina, behind "Londrina Esporte Clube". Portuguesa Londrinense's badge:

69.




^^
Part of the photos are mine. The rest was taken from SSC Brazil forums. For more Londrina's photos, visit the "SSC Brasil Sul Forum". There are several Londrina's threads there:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1117

The majority of the photos were download in 2007, so I don't have the sources.

---------------------------------------------------------

*--- MORE PHOTOS ON PAGES 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 and 9 ---*

---------------------------------------------------------

*SEE ALSO*: *Londrina - The Brazilian "Little London II*

^^
All the photos there are mine.


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Interesting! Quite a skyline!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This place is really interesting, very nice indeed; i was wondering why they named the city Londrina... thanks for the info too kay:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^

Thanks, Sikal e Christos. It's always nice to have some foreign insights to our cities, specially when they arent't big metros.

Christos, the beggining of Londrina is quite unusual. First they are one of the youngest cities in that part of Brazil. While the other states were completely occupied by the end of 19th century, the west half of Paraná were covered by _Mata Atlântica_ (a subtropical rain forest) until mid-30's and 40's. 

In addition the occupation organized by British entreprises with Lord Lovat ahead, is also odd, because Brazil doesn't have any kind of British immigration. The southern Brazil (Paraná, Santa Catarina and Rio Grande do Sul) were occupied primarly by Italians, Germans and Portuguese, and in minor scale Spaniard, Arab, Ukrainian, Polish, Dutch, Russian, Jewish, but no British at all.


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

interesting ! do you have any pix of the "real life " , stores, pedstrain streets, place whare people gather, visit, enjoy etc
thanks !


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful! The 3rd. largest city in southern Brazil! Its sprawl reminds me of the American cities' sprawl.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Londrina's "Calçadão"*



david chanrion said:


> interesting ! do you have any pix of the "real life " , stores, pedstrain streets, place whare people gather, visit, enjoy etc
> thanks !


That's the "Calçadão", that literally means "Big Sidewalk". Paraná Avenue (the _Calçadão_), used to be Londrina's busiest street and was developed into a pedestrian-only street in late 70's. Bank agencies, attorney offices, department stores and low-price shops are the main in the street.


1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ I agree. I love this city.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

The history of that city sounds very interesting.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Needs some of these.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Great city! :cheers:


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

An interesting fact about Londrina and its immigrants is that the place began to be highly populated during the cycle of coffee economy. The coffee economy followed from Vale do Paraíba in the northeast of São Paulo state, going down to mid-west and then, finally, in the begining of the 20th century it arrived to the region of Londrina specially because of its singular red soil - perfect for the coffee plantation. And this happened in the same time Brazil opened the ports for asian immigrants, so many of them settled in São Paulo, but many others went to Londrina as the place had an emerging economy.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Exactly, Londrina area was responsible for 30% of world coffee production until mid 70's. Than the "Black Frost" from 1975 razed all coffee plantations in the region. Today, Paraná produces only 5% of Brazilian coffee, and Brazil itself are not a big player in coffee as it was in the past.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Bond James Bond said:


> Needs some of these.


You don't have those, but we have a red telephone box, with all signs in English! 

I'll post some photos any day soon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And also those recent photos are very nice too


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

cities with a long history


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Amazing City :applause:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Londrina's mosaic:
> 11.


Yeah, a colourful mosaic, daring! 


Yuri S Andrade said:


> 17.


:eek2:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

:applause::applause:
Very nice pics!


----------



## Ala-7 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yuri:

Que lugar tan fascinante, gracias por compartir todas estas fotos y datos del lugar, su cultura y su gente, se ve muy especial, creo que ya tengo un lugar de Brasil que quiero conocer bién.

Saludos.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
_Muchísimas gracias!_ If you like Londrina, maybe you will like Maringá, our neighbor (100 km west). Maringá is even younger than Londrina and maybe the *greenest city in Brazil*.

*MARINGÁ, Paraná, Brazil

Population Municipality: 335,511 (IBGE/2009)
Population Metropolitan Area: 597,750 (IBGE/2009)*

1.


2.


_by Pé vermelho_
3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


9.


10.


11.


12.


13.


_by MBBV84_
14.


15.


16.


17.


_by lion_
18.









19.









20.









21.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> 2.


Uh-oh, the map of Maringá has wings like Brasilia! :sly:

Beautiful city anyway, I like the silhouette in the last pic, thanks Yuri. :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^Diabo de cidade bonita sô!!!


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

SOOOooo beautiful!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Great banner today : Londrina! kay:


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic city - cities .
Looks like a great place to live in.

I am just wandering...( do not take me as a malicious...) Londrina has a lake, not a river.
Are you all shit in a lake?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
I didn't understand what you meant with "are you all shit in a lake".




charpentier said:


> Uh-oh, the map of Maringá has wings like Brasilia! :sly:
> 
> Beautiful city anyway, I like the silhouette in the last pic, thanks Yuri. :cheers:


Maringá urban layout came from the British Garden City movement. Londrina design is also inspired in the garden city movement, but it has a much more simple design. Anyway, Londrina and Maringá are quite close (70 km between the urban areas), but there are no rivalry between them. We have something like Northern Paraná state vs. Curitiba. 

Maringá, like Londrina, has an huge Japanese community, but its basically Italian, with sizeable Portuguese, German, Spanish and Arab communities.




charpentier said:


> Great banner today : Londrina! kay:


Indeed. I found it on Panoramio, and sent it to Jan, 5 days ago and he accpeted!


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

The REAL London is of course absolutely huge but 
this brazilian city hardly looks LITTLE either... :lol:


----------



## CicatrizSW (May 14, 2009)

Great pictures! I know many cities in Brazil, I've travelled a lot, but never went to these ones. Someday, who knows...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> 7.
> 
> 
> 8.


Absolutely stunning...:drool: Brazil is truly blessed to have such beauty...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos indeed - very nice; what is that building in one of your photos?


>


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos indeed - very nice; what is that building in one of your photos?


if you refer to the cone...it is the Maringa's Catholic Cathedral


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Fantastic pictures... Londrina and Maringa look fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice thread Yuri.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> if you refer to the cone...it is the Maringa's Catholic Cathedral


Yes, the cone... thanks btw Pegasus


----------



## poiuytrewq (Jul 14, 2009)

its better than many cities here in the u.s


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

poiuytrewq said:


> its better than many cities here in the u.s


Brazil is a very interesting country: Our great cities, at least most of them, are full of problems, but when one go to the heartland you'll be very surprised. Most of Brazilian inland cities have a high standard of living, specialy those of the Central-Southern Brazil


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

es increíble la densidad edilicia, a pesar de que no pongo en valor cuestiones estéticas o no en un contexto general, aunque de todas maneras no esta nada mal; me llama la atención la densidad edilicía de esa ciudad, y a la vez me inspira un poco de familiaridad ya que en estas cuestiones, Argentina y Brasil tmb se asemejan mucho! hermosa ciudad la de Londrina, sus suburbios y esta ciudad Maringá la verdad que muy bonita tmb! Definitivamente tengo que ir al Brasil!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

London or "Little London" ? Which is it to be? Any takers?


----------



## NorteN (Jul 24, 2009)

Under vodka will pull


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Pull what?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Vodka with coke :cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Vodka with coke :cheers:


Ahh :cheers: Could do with a few right now actually.  What a day...:sleepy:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Celebrating *80 years* since the first settlement (August 1929) and *75* of emancipation _or incorporation_ (December 1934):

*LONDRINA 1934*
1.


2.


3.



*LONDRINA 1937*
1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


The city was completelly surrounded by _Mata Atlântica_ (Subtropical/Tropical Rain Forest), which covered the northern and western Paraná state back then.

In Brazil, only Brasília is younger (1960 against 1934) and bigger (3,600,000 against 800,000) than Londrina. Goiânia (2,100,000 people, capital of Goiás state) is one year older (1933) than Londrina.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love these old photos! Great post, Yuri :cheers:

The changes over such a small period of time are incredible... from little settlements like these to the big bustling and modern city you see today! Wonderful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those old photos of Londrina above are amazing indeed


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Old photos looks amazing.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice looking city, but it hurts my heart to see the Brazilian forest disappear....


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Many Brazilian cities look like toothpick holders when seen from above.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> Nice looking city, but it hurts my heart to see the Brazilian forest disappear....


Then I guess we should all live in the caves... :lol:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Wey said:


> Then I guess we should all live in the caves... :lol:


I don't see the logic, sorry. What do caves have to do with the destruction of the rain forest??? :nuts:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Mishevy, today Paraná state has 10.5 million people in a relativelly small area: 199,000 km² (UK: 242,000 km²). There are in the state, 399 municipalities and something like 1,500 urban centers, including cities (_municípios_) and small villages (_distritos_).

*Paraná* state alone is responsible for *25% of Brazilian food production* (the biggest producer), in *only 2% of Brazil area* (8,500,000 km², slighter bigger than continental US). And that's even more impressive if we take in account that Brazil is one of the world leaders in the agrobusiness sector today.

So it's quite natural that the most of the subtropical rain forest has gone. However, until today, there are sizeable national and state parks in Paraná state. I agree with you: it's a shame, but that's consistent with human occupation.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> I don't see the logic, sorry. What do caves have to do with the destruction of the rain forest??? :nuts:


First, that's not rain forest, it's a sub-tropical moist forest... not all of Brazil is made of the Amazon 

Second, the 200 million brazilians have to be alocated somewhere, don't you agree!?

And between the Amazon in the north, the pantanal in west, the dunes in the northeast, the moist in south, and the atlantic woods alongside the shore, WHERE could we possibly set place??


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

More skylines: *Londrina* and *Maringá*

Section of Londrina skyline as seen from Igapo Lake I and II:
1.








_by lion_

2.








_by lion_

Maringá's fog:
3.








_by fernanda helen_


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice skylines


----------



## Patriot76 (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice city. I like very much that is surrounded by a lot vegetation and by a beautiful river.

I'm surprised that Londrina has an enormous amount of medium height apartment/condos buildings and a population of less than 1 million people.



> Some quick facts:
> 
> Population (2008):
> Municipality: 505,184
> Metro Area: 759,033


I've noticed that most cities in Brasil have a lot of high-rise apartment buildings. Why is that...is that part of the brasilian culture? Do brasilians like living more in (apartment/condos) buildings than single family homes.


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

Londrina looks pretty, its amazing to see this big skyline in the city... and maringa looks beautiful, such nice green areas, would love to live there!


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Patriot76 said:


> Nice city. I like very much that is surrounded by a lot vegetation and by a beautiful river.
> 
> I'm surprised that Londrina has an enormous amount of medium height apartment/condos buildings and a population of less than 1 million people.
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed. It primarily started with the violence concerns, but after a couple of decades it just boomed in the taste of brazilians 'cause of the benefits it brings, like allowing more people to live close to a central area, or the transportation facility... nowadays you can find apartments with over 1000 sq. feet and more! They come in all shapes and forms and don't differ from a single family's house in almost any particular way (except that they are all put above each other).


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

pjacomini said:


> A BR-282 liga quais cidades? e uma rodovia que tinha que ser duplicata urgente e o trecho Apucarana a Ponta Grossa, e um absurdo o norte do Parara nao ter uma rodovia duplicada para a capital. Eu sempre comentei que os governos estaduais nunca olharam para Londrina e nem para Maringa e esquecem que daqui da regiao sai a producao recorde de soja e outros graos e fora a captacao de ICMS gerado pela forte economia entre as 2 cidades.
> 
> Paulo


And what does the state government has to do with FEDERAL roads? It is unfair to blame them for that. BR-282 links Florianópolis (SC) to São Miguel do Oeste (SC), passing by Lages, Joaçaba, Campos Novos, Xanxerê and other smaller cities.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

charpentier said:


> Thanks for the infos Yuri and I loved the new photos :cheers2:


Thanks, charpentier! It's nice to show the "otherside", the country, which is in our case, the source of the urban wealth.




Positronn said:


> Some good duplicated roads in Paraná's countryside


I payed to much atention in the *Inter*states. We have "intrastate". :lol:

I posted some on the page 2. I'll look for others:



Yuri S Andrade said:


> The beautiful "Caramuru Road", linking Rolândia and its rural district, Caramuru, near the Londrina-Maringá Highway:
> 17.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That particurarly photo of this motorway - interstate here is very nice


>


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Japanese Londrina III*

The Japanese Londrina I and II on the pages 1 and 2. As I mentioned in the beggining of the thread, Londrina has one of the biggest Japanese communities of the whole world, together with São Paulo (biggest), New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco and Honolulu. 


*Tomi Nakagawa Square* inaugurated in 2008, celebrating the IMIN 100 (100 years of Japanese immigration to Brazil), with the presence of the Crown Prince of Japan, Naruhito:

1.

_Flickr by Henrique Elache_

2.

_Flickr by olgaleiria_

3.

_Flickr by olgaleiria_

4.

_Flickr by Giancarlo Zortea_

5.

_Flickr by Amanda Truss_

6.

_Flickr by Amanda Truss_

7.

_Flickr by Amanda Truss_

8.

_Flickr by dirs_

9.

_Flickr by Lunardelli 35_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

10.

_Flickr by Erika_

At night:
11.


12.

_Flickr by Pedro Laperuta_

13.

_Flickr by Pedro Laperuta_

14.

_Flickr by Pedro Laperuta_

15.

_Flickr by Pedro Laperuta_


*Nishinomiya Square*, near Londrina's Airport Terminal, named after Nishinomiya (Japan), Londrina's city-sister:

16.


17.

_Flickr by Érre Ortega_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*IMIN 100*, 2008, in *Rolândia* (Londrina Metropolitan Area, page 2):

18.

_Flickr by Gilberto Abelha_

19.

_Flickr by Gilberto Abelha_

20.

_Flickr by Gilberto Abelha_


*Matsuri*, page 2 for futher photos and explanations: 

21.

_Flickr by bbonato_

22.

_Flickr by Amanda Truss_

23.

_Flickr by Amanda Truss_


*Baseball*, Brazil x Japan, at *ACEL*, Londrina's Japanese club. Its name was modified during the World War II, as the AREL, Londrina's German club:

24.

_Flickr by olgaleiria_

25.

_Flickr by olgaleiria_


*Sumo*

26.

_Flickr by AlexsTcho_

27.

_Flickr by AlexsTcho_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the well-preserved Londrina's valleys. West section of Downtown's skyline and some houses of western suburbs (my pics):

The pics start on the red spot and finish on the blue one:


1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

8.


9.


10.


11.


12.


13.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

14.


15.


16.


17.


18.


19.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Londrina is amazing and lovely, green and modern. 
With a strong culture... thank you, Yuri


----------



## FISCHERZIN (Jul 10, 2010)

its impresive the japanise comunity in londrina, i didnt really expected it.. amazing

regards


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> 14.
> 
> 
> Looks like a well planned city as you can see the grid. Nice, clean and green.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful, amazing photo updates from Londrina


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Brazil is not made only of capital cities. Although the biggest cities in Brazil are capital cities of states, there are also some great cities away from the state capitals...

Londrina has more than 500 thousand inhabitants, and the nearest capital city is Curitiba, that is 285 km away from Londrina...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Campinas is in the same case. The fact is that Brazil is huge, there are so many cities. So, it's very interesting to find threads like this one in the international part of SSC. :cheers:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Maringá


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^ the last pics are very very beatiful and the japanese community is bigger than i thought in Londrina lol....congrats it is a very nice city


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Guys, thank you for the comments!

And I'd like to invite you to visit the *Londrina - The Brazilian "Little London II*. All the photos there are mine.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Turning the page...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Aerials:

*Londrina*









_SH (SSC)_


*Maringá*



























_lion 40 (SSC)_


Visit the *Londrina - The Brazilian "Little London II*. Photos by myself.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

All the photos _maringa1947 (flickr)_, posted originally by _Tiger-38 (SSC)_. They are not that new:

Lake Igapo I and Downtown:
1.









Downtown:
2.









3.









4.









Central Grove and Cathedral:
5.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

A hotel's atrium:
6.









Donwtown streets:
7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Gleba Palhano:
11.









12.









13.
www.flickr.com - Flavia Lagam









Aerial from 2001. Lakes Igapó I, II and III:
14.









Aerial from 2001. Gleba Palhano's starting, down on the left:
15.










Visit the *Londrina - The Brazilian "Little London II*. Photos by myself.


----------



## ROROMASTER71 (Aug 6, 2009)

muy bonita ciudad, no la conocia ni de nombre, me sorprendio, mis felicitaciones


----------



## ADCA (Sep 16, 2009)

Londrina como sempre linda.....


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*








[/QUOTE]
_damiao (SSC)_









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6695785.jpg _posted by lion-40_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Lake Igapó II and Downtown:
1.









Gleba Palhano and Downtown bahind:
2.









3.









Downtown:
4.









Gleba Palhano:
5.









6.








_SSC by mcarmo_

Visit *Londrina - The Brazilian "Little London II*. Photos by myself.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Street view of Londrina :cheers:










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_bsQovRvFVdk/StoKGBla1aI/AAAAAAAAFUY/sWyYPHfCRJE/s400/londrina+55.jpg

Street Maria de Oliveira








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/544651.jpg

STreet iTuaporã








http://lh3.ggpht.com/_YagrQymPJYU/S...-mk/Rua+Ibiporã+esquina+Rua+Uraí+Londrina.jpg









http://www.safetycar3m.com.br/uploads/media_items/empresa-2.800.800.s.jpg


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Photos by *damiao (SSC)*_

*Gleba Palhano*

Torre Montello
1.









2.









Downtown skyline:
3.









4.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

West section of Downtown skyline:
5.









And closes:
6.









7.









8.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

And a little bit of Gleba's boom:
9.









10.









11.









12.









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Visit *Londrina - The Brazilian "Little London II*. Photos by myself.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

dosnt look like London


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Really?!?! How did you figure it out?


----------



## skyscraperokra (Nov 29, 2010)

Tell me you're joking plz, poor architecture( i see a collection of ugly buildings)Bunches of simples and small houses between the green(trees), i don't see nothing relevant or special in the pictures to compare London...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Dear troll, "Little London" (_Pequena Londres_ in Portuguese) is the city's NICKNAME, as the name, a tribute to the British founders. You could read at least the thread description before this righteous post.

Of course London and Londrina are completely different. London is 2,000 years old, Londrina 75; there are 15 million people in London area, in Londrina, 1 million; London used to be the capital of the largest empire on Earth, while Londrina was a small city completely surrounded by a dense rainforest.

About the buildings ugliness, that's a matter of opinion. Anyhow, London gets its own (and huge) share on the "ugly buildings department".


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for creating this interesting and informative thread.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

I love green cities. Thank you Yuri!


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

^^ DAA!!! :scouserd: how l figure it out?!!! :tongue3:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Londrina Airport* (LDB) and the east face of Downtown skyline:

1.



And some _*Damiao (SSC)*_'s pics from the runway. Close on Oscar Fuganti Building, the tallest on Downtown, 108 meters high:
2.









Downtown:
3.









Southeast Londrina and its "shorties":
4.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Buildings on Lake Igapó I area (south):
5.









6.









7.









8.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Londrina Airport* (LDB) and the east face of Downtown skyline:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



*Yuri looks at these pictures and tell me now that Londrina is not a Legoland

These pictures make me feel ashamed for being in the international forum
*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
You are an embarrassment to this forum. Pretend I'm dead and get a life.

Anyway, all this trolling activity will be reported.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Posted originally by _lion-40_, on his thread celebrating the *76th Anniversary of Londrina* (December 10th 2010): 

*Early years (1940's and 50's)*:

Old Cathedral:
1.









2.









3.









Former Bus Station:
4.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

5.









6.









7.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*1960's and 70's*:
8.









9.









10.









11.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Opening of _Estádio do Café_, Londrina vs. Flamengo:
12.









13.









14.









Former City Hall (City Library today):
15.









Cathedral under construction:
16.









17.










Credits:
http://culturaaeronautica.blogspot.com/2010/12/viacao-aerea-arco-iris-primeira.html
http://www.carroantigo.com/portugues/conteudo/curio_tunel_Londrina.htm
_Sergio (Picasa)_


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

WOW, Nice photos... wonderfull!!!! Viva o Paraná!


----------



## MarceloLima (Jan 11, 2009)

i still prefer maringá


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yuri, me diz uma coisa. Tu tem fotos de ciclovias de Londrina? Abraços!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Londrina*

Some aerials by _damiao (SSC)_.

Downtown and Gleba Palhano (the booming district), from north:
1.









Looking from east, Gleba Palhano, Vila Ipiranga and Downtown. On the bottom Rolândia, and far right, a slice of Cambé's skyline:
2.









Civic Center and Gleba Palhano from northeast:
3.









Downtown looking from east:
4.









By _felipehiromi (SSC)_, Higienópolis Avenue and Gleba Palhano:
5.











------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





MarceloLima said:


> i still prefer maringá


Que bom.








The Punisher 1924 said:


> Yuri, me diz uma coisa. Tu tem fotos de ciclovias de Londrina? Abraços!


No, I don't. They're all around the Igapó lakes.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

More *Londrina* pics:


_Londrina Convention Visitors Bureau_

*Downtown*:








_Flickr: Rodrigo Arabori_









_Flickr: Rodrigo Arabori_









_Flickr: Kol Shofar_

*Gleba Palhano*:








_Flickr: Kol Shofar_









_Flickr: Sergiojau_









_Flickr: Ignacio Ramírez Torrado_


















_Eddubra (SSC)_

*Airport*:








_Ibra Ldna (SSC)_

And *Gleba Palhano*'s sunset:








_Ibra Ldna (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

And more photos by Ander Vaz: 



































































































































































(...)


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

(...)


----------



## @BOIADEIRO (Aug 31, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> 9.



Foto mais que histórica Yuri, o reclame publicitário da extinta Hermes Macedo(HM) é uma pérola descoberta. Parabéns por todas as outras imagens garimpadas.

*Abraço*.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Yuri: Very nice photos from Londrina


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ You bet Christos! Particularly in the post # 233 :drool:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Thank you guys!

Charpentier, on the first photo of post 233, you can see two of the four highrises clusters of Londrina. One in the West Borough (left) and the biggest one, Downtown's.

Gleba Palhano and Civic Centre are not there (they would be on left side and right side if the pic was larger), but you can see them in other pics. The Civic Centre skyline is portraited in post 235, in the photo showing a woman crossing the street.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice....thanks for the updates..


----------



## Adriano1243 (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful skyline pic Londrina...kay:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_NEYLDB (SSC)_









_diogo_barros (SSC)_









_londrinense1934 - flickr_









_Architectural Projetos_









_NEYLDB (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Downtown's oldies:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_










_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Giancarlo Zortea_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Flickr: Renan Antunes2011_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_









_Flickr: Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Ibra Ldna (Jan 20, 2011)

Wonderful :smug:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eliezer-fonseca/3904829496/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Landing in Londrina*:



Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Londrina*
> 
> Todas as fotos são do Douglas Alberto (SSC), postadas lá no thread dos aeroportos do Paraná:
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Aproximação pelo oeste, olhando para o Norte:
> 
> Zona Oeste, skyline da região da Av. Maringá. Se eu não estou enganado, esse é o fundo de vale do Rubi:
> 8.
> ...


And here, what I see about 15 times a day:





Londrina Airport (*LDB*) will be handling about 1.2 million passengers in 2012.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Maison Héritage (left, orange crane, 146 m U/C), Torre Alicante (130 m T/O) and Torre Málaga (120 m):



mcarmo said:


> Aqui vai duas fotos recentes da Gleba [/I]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Londrina Urban Sprawl*

Although the high density of her Downtown is one of the main features of Londrina, the city has also her its share of urban sprawl. This is one of the countless gated community located south of the city:








































































_Euro Royal Residence website posted by mcarmo (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Valley of Água Fresca* (border between Downtown and the West Borough):






















































_Yuri S Andrade (SSC)_

^^
Londrina, unlikely virtually all Brazilian cities, preserves her valleys. There are more than 80 creeks in Londrina urban area.


----------



## piemonte_2011 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Beautiful Londrina!*

I think Londrina it's one of the most beautiful cities in the world!
I'm not even brazilian, but I love it, I only think brazilian should show up more brazilian beauties to "erase" the stereotypes about this beautiful country!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great city


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

most beautiful of the world :lol:



piemonte_2011 said:


> I think Londrina it's one of the most beautiful cities in the world!
> I'm not even brazilian, but I love it, I only think brazilian should show up more brazilian beauties to "erase" the stereotypes about this beautiful country!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Thank you guys! Another update:



Iturama said:


> (...)
> 
> 01 - O dia amanhece. Vista da zona rural:
> 
> ...











_Catuai - Facebook_









_Pierrotlefou - SSC_


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Thank you, Linguine!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Turning the page...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_WILSON VIEIRA_


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> _Pierrotlefou - SSC_


Its funny.:lol:

Great thread.:cheers:


----------



## clarionl (Oct 19, 2012)

Boring city. nothing special


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice city


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_facebook.com/vectrastore_



mcarmo said:


> _*mais algumas atualizações*_
> 
> _*Heritage muito Imponente e Jardim Sul ja se destacando no skyline*_
> 
> ...











_Marcos Canuto, Folha de Londrina_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Downtown as seen from Gleba Palhano:









_mcarmo (SSC)_









_mcarmo (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Yesterday, Londrina's newest shopping mall (48,000 m² GLA) opened its doors. It was built in a very decadent area, full of abandoned warehouses just outside Downtown. They've decided to explore the British connection, which is nice as Londrina hardly does that. Pics from last week, few days before the opening:

01 - 

02 -

03 -

04 -

05 -

06 -


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

07 -

08 -

09 -

10 -

11 -

12 -


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

13 -

14 -

15 -

16 -

17 -

18 -


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

19 -

20 -

21 -

Ibis Hotel:
22 -

23 -

24 -

Site for City's Theatre:
25 -



^^
All pics by Eddubra (SSC). For more pics and details of the project, go to the mall's thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=768514


----------



## @BOIADEIRO (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Yuri appears threads in Londrina, Maringá... Your comments are welcome ... not notice in my English 


*Abraço.*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Thank you, Boiadeiro! That's very nice of you. The thing is, forumers (and the moderator) from Curitiba don't want me there...

But I'm always reading you guys on the threads of Londrina, Maringá, Apucarana, Arapongas, Umuarama, Campo Mourão, Paranavaí, etc.


----------



## @BOIADEIRO (Aug 31, 2010)

^^Understand friend, but ... rethink!.


*Hug.*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Gleba Palhano's density:









_Flavio Conceição_









Wilson Vieira


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very nice pics, yuri...I think londrina deserves a central financial district, doesn't it?
because there are few office buildings....


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
I think the pics don't show them that much, but Londrina is known for its office buildings among the cities in hinterland. For instance, on Higienopolis Avenue (Londrina's Paulista avenue, it has even coffee mansions), there are many of them. 

Also as São Paulo, Londrina is now developing a new business district at Gleba Palhano. In this pic, we can see four commercial towers (actually 6, considering the Twin Towers, far away on the bottom):









_ziula broglio_

Going up the avenue, there are four more under construction.


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

What is so "little London" about it?? Any English heritage?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
On the first post, there is a brief explanation. The city (as the others on northern Paraná state) were planned and established by the British from _Parana Plantation_ led by Lord Lovat. 

"Londrina" means in Portuguese a "female Londoner" or a "daughter of London" as the guy who came up with it explained it. Although the British founded Londrina (and the rest of Northern Paraná), the Italians by far, followed by the Germans, Japanese and Spaniards were the main groups of settlers.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Downtown:









_mcarmo (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Universidade Estadual de Londrina - UEL (State's University of Londrina). One of the most prestigious in Brazil:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Countryside:






_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Civic Centre and Lake Igapó I:


Houses on the south bank of Lake Igapó I:

_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Downtown's skyline:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

British and German:






_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Portuguese and Japanese:






_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Vista Bela, opened in 2011, it's the largest social housing project financed by the federal government called _Minha Casa, Minha Vida_ (my house, my life) in Brazil. 630,000 m² of area, counts with 2,712 units, to house 10,000 people. 1,500 workers were employed during the construction.

Summer and soybeans:


Winter and the wheat:

_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

More countryside:






_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Aerial of Gleba Palhano:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

And from the ground:













































_ValdineiCamargo (Flickr)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Torre Pietra:


















_Tatiana Galindo_

About to be opened. I've never see pics of it from that angle. I liked it.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Londrina's newest mall:


















http://boulevardlondrinashopping.com.br/blog/


----------



## trobb (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice thread, great pics and you are really dedicated for keep posting for so long. I live in Londrina and just a ideia, you shoul post more about the entertaing part of Londrina as it is mostly a "student's city", also when explaining the city name, I really believe the name is also because of the fog, english pioneers must have though "Damn this fog keep following us even here, but it kinda feels like London"


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Plaenge, the biggest construction company of Southern Brazil (HQ in Londrina), bragging. Gleba Palhano and Downtown:









www.plaenge.com.br


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Wilson Grandi_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Londrina Airport (LDB)* 

It handles 1,100,000 pax/year. Main destinations: CGH, GRU (São Paulo), VCP (Campinas) and CWB (Curitiba).









More pics: TMA Londrina


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Western Londrina:









_NeyLDB (SSC)_


----------



## Ibra Ldna (Jan 20, 2011)

Eddubra said:


> Londrina de um ângulo diferente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Great pic, Ibra! I've never seen Londrina from this angle. Lake Igapó IV, right?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Turning the page...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Cathedral and the old Downtown:








_Wilson Vieira_

Downtown and southern Londrina:









Bus Station, Boulevard Shopping Mall and eastern Londrina:







[/I][/B]
_Marcelo Hora_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Benvinda Palma_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Cesar Lombardi_









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Cesar Lombardi_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Londrina's three skylines. Gleba Palhano (left), Civic Centre (front) and Downtown (bottom):









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Downtown









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Gleba Palhano


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Londrina:



Ibra Ldna said:


> Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/arquivofotograficodigital?fref=ts
> 
> Foto: Wilson Vieira
> 
> Aproveitando o clima da Copa:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Gleba Palhano:









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Gleba Palhano and Downtown (bottom):









_Galmo_


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

nice


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Gleba Palhano









_Adriano 1243 (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Gleba Palhano









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Downtown









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Londrina*

December 10th was Londrina's anniversary. *80 years old*. Some pics people posted on Brazilian forum as a tribute:









Fonte: News Londrina


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

More:



lion-40 said:


> *Depois de muito tempo sem postar, retorno mostrando a vocês um pouco de minha querida Londrina, que completa dia 10-12 , 80 anos de idade e com muitos desafios ainda pela frente!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Lake Igapó I and Downtown as seen from south:









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Lakes Igapó I and II:


_Wilson Vieira (Facebook)_


_Wilson Vieira (Facebook)_


_Wilson Vieira (Facebook)_


_Wilson Vieira (Facebook)_


----------

